# Complaints, bugs on the T-reg



## lazzerj (Aug 14, 2003)

T-reg owners, please vote or add on to the list below of the issues you encountered. Hope this help out prospective buyers like me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg (lazzerj)*

I have the condensation but I don't consider it an issue so I didn't vote for anything. I was tempted to vote for the Nav, but I'm learning to get along with her (her being the british chick that tells me where to go).


----------



## dchoutex (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg (lazzerj)*

Good idea but I suggesat you add a line for "phantom"electrical querks. I have had various minor but somewhat annoying electrical problems such as: comfort options not all showing on menu, slight humm in speakers, keyless entry settings not staying set and tire pressure errors. I have had system checked and diagnosed as having bad ground(s). After initial diagnosis and an obvious bad ground located, most problems resolved. 
I also have condensation. 
In spite of all this I am still very happy with my T-Reg







. I enjoy this vehicle more than any of these other vehicles I bought new:
Land Cruiser, LX450, Navigator, BMW 735I and Merc 300SEL.


----------



## lazzerj (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg (S4inSoFla)*

S4, appreciate the input. I am hoping to determine what to expect once the purchase is done.








BTW, I am sure you get this a lot, but I think your Treg is awesome looking!
post some interior pics when you get a chance...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg (S4inSoFla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4inSoFla* »_ her (her being the british chick that tells me where to go).

S4, I've tried the German girl but haven't gone further. Is there really a proper "English" girl available? Or do you have a British Nav system that goes along with your pitch/yaw displays?
PS: nevermind, I went down to my car and looked at the Nav. Set it for "English Imperial".


_Modified by spockcat at 2:45 AM 8-16-2003_


----------



## lazzerj (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg (dchoutex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dchoutex* »_Good idea but I suggesat you add a line for "phantom"electrical querks. I have had various minor but somewhat annoying electrical problems such as: comfort options not all showing on menu, slight humm in speakers, keyless entry settings not staying set and tire pressure errors. I have had system checked and diagnosed as having bad ground(s). After initial diagnosis and an obvious bad ground located, most problems resolved. 

Don,
Please go ahead an add it on the poll. That will count as your vote. Appreciate your input as well.


----------



## Huge (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg (lazzerj)*

Perhaps a category for tire pressure monitor problems/error messages? Seems to be a common issue, and it would differentiate it from other electrical issues...


----------



## aaeaulpa (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg (lazzerj)*

Although I've had several problems with my T-reg, I couldn't be happier with my dealer and the service they provide. They treat me with the utmost respect - something that I probably wouldn't have gotten if I had purchased an X5 or ML.
A big







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to all dealerships out there who treat customers right. You really do make a big difference!


----------



## car_nut (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg (aaeaulpa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aaeaulpa* »_A big







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to all dealerships out there who treat customers right. You really do make a big difference!

Could you mention which NYC area dealership gets the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ?Thanks.


----------



## rensho (Jan 21, 2002)

on the Cayenne forum, they talk about the tire pressure issue. Seems like the warning is too sensative and goes off when cold, then tire temp warms up and things are ok. 2min is what they are saying.


----------



## rensho (Jan 21, 2002)

On the wavy glass issue.
Yesterday I was sitting at an intersection looking across/down at a ~2000 civic coupe, the windshield had the same wavy glass issue as I had noticed sitting in the Touareg. Doesn't make it ok, but at least I can't chalk it up to a Treg only issue, and VW is ignoring.


----------



## lazzerj (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (rensho)*

"Wavy" like refracted light? Is it from a warped tint or glass?


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (lazzerj)*

My only complaint is that no one around here has one, and people wont leave me alone when I dive it. I had a ferrari and no oone payed any attention, yesterday I was accosted at starbucks by 5 soccer moms, they werent even cute!
Here on LI I have not seen another single Reg on the road besides mine.
Tire pressure thing, condensation thing, I trust can be fixed. Have you ever owned a 70 thousand dollar car that the air conditioning is like a slight breeze over a big gulp?????


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Leweyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leweyb* »_My only complaint is that no one around here has one, and people wont leave me alone when I dive it. I had a ferrari and no oone payed any attention, yesterday I was accosted at starbucks by 5 soccer moms, they werent even cute!

I've only had men look at my Touareg. Women just walk right by it. Although my wife and her friends LOVE the Blue Silver. So I'm not sure if it is a women's car or just the color is. (hand swishes)


----------



## Huge (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (rensho)*

My center display will show one of two messages every time I drive the car, "Warning, not possible at this moment", or "Tire pressure monitoring system fault", both with an exclamation-point-in-the-tire symbol, which will stay on until the vehicle is turned off. This actually happened from the day I test drove the vehicle. The tire pressures were just a bit low then, so I didn't think much of it. However, it still happens even though I run 42psi front and rear.
I'll have it addressed at the next service, unless something more major happens in the mean time.


----------



## Huge (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg (lazzerj)*

I will mention, as others have in other threads, that the condensation issue is a design flaw. Perhaps local weather will have some effect, but I'll bet that every Touareg has it if the air conditioning is running through the upper dash vents. Turning off the upper dash vents will prevent/eliminate any condensation.


----------



## lazzerj (Aug 14, 2003)

Can someone add to the poll options via the link above? 
As follows:
"No complaints, very happy T-reg owner"


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg (lazzerj)*

Too bad - only one post possible, though encountered a couple real bugging issues....


----------



## lazzerj (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg (wkaml)*

Wolfgang,
Please add "All the above problems"


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg (lazzerj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lazzerj* »_Wolfgang,
Please add "All the above problems"









Well, it isn't just that bad either, but my car is down for close to 3 days now due to the Fault Running Gear problem. 
The first issue was a drained battery since the cooling fan behind the nav screen was running all night long.
The carpet covers in front of the seat footing are supposed to be fixed now per eMail from the dealer who has the car at the moment. I have to look at it once I get the Touareg back. Apparently he had to modify the cover to make the thing fit nicely and cover up the plastic part from the background.


----------



## neloho (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg (Huge)*

Huge,
There does not seem to be a setting where the A/C is on and the top vents are completely off. I was down in San Diego a while back during a particularly warm and humid spell and from late afternoon through early evening I had to run the wipers. Even when the buttons for the center an/or bottom vents were the only ones on, the window still fogged up quite severly.
One day I had just driven 100+ miles back from the Imperial Valley to San Diego and had to choose between a window covered in fog or smearing cooked-on bugs across the glass.
I hope VW comes up with a solution before the season begins to change.


----------



## Baldtop (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg (neloho)*

The condensation problem is not on every Treg. We've had some hot/humid weather here in Chicago the past week and I have not seen any window condensation either inside or outside. System is set on auto at 72 degrees.


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg (Baldtop)*

I've heard RainX works very well with the fogging problem. This can be bought at any auto parts store.


----------



## Madrigar (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg (Huge)*

Even if the AC is set to lower only, you still get it in Florida. If you put your hand over the large square vent area behind the upper dash storage area, you will feel air coming out of it. The only thing I can think of is that it may be there to cool the center instrument cluster (which if that is the case, you would think they could have routed it to the sides or bottom instead). Notice the instruments do not get hot on the front. Other cars I have had with high wattage stereos, disk changers, etc in the dash and no cooling got very warm to the touch on the front.


----------



## mjb2333 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg (Baldtop)*

Ya, I haven't had the condensation problem in my t-reg either...Its been really hot and humid in Chicago last few weeks and no fogging...


----------



## lazzerj (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg (mjb2333)*

Can someone explain the "Fault running gear workshop" for me?
Is it something with the transmission?


----------



## raddy (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg (lazzerj)*

Fault running gear, workshop! is a problem with the tire pressure sensors - took vw service three days to fix - at least they provided a loaner.
For those with a problem with the inside door release latch sticking, how have you resolved that?


----------



## GandE (Jul 25, 2003)

We've had the following problems (so far):
1) Rear-hatch sensor - 3 days to fix;
2) Tire pressure monitor - 1 day to fix;
3) Headlight and blinker (one side) out - going in to shop today.
This is getting tiresome.


----------



## Pandaman (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg (lazzerj)*

I want to take back my vote on condensation and vote for Transmission!


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg (S4inSoFla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4inSoFla* »_I have the condensation but I don't consider it an issue so I didn't vote for anything. 

Yes, it would appear some owners don't understand that dewpoint thing that was explained in high school physics.
It's not a truck thing, it's a weather thing. Everybody's car with AC is doing the same thing.


----------



## vlade31 (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg (NC-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NC-GTI* »_
Yes, it would appear some owners don't understand that dewpoint thing that was explained in high school physics.
It's not a truck thing, it's a weather thing. Everybody's car with AC is doing the same thing.

yes but for some reason VW seem to do it much more..my jetta did it more than my civic...my friend had a beetle which did it more than his C class benz...boy am i glad to be out of the vw family


----------



## lazzerj (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg (vlade31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vlade31* »_
yes but for some reason VW seem to do it much more..my jetta did it more than my civic...my friend had a beetle which did it more than his C class benz...boy am i glad to be out of the vw family
















What ya doin in the VW forums then?


----------



## neloho (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg (vlade31)*

I have owned several dozen cars and none of the others would fog up 2/3rd of the front window at sunset on a 75 degree humid day unless you ran the wipers.
But none of the others blew cold air onto the windshield whenever the A/C was on.

It is not hot and humid that causes the problem, it is moderate temperatures and humid.
_Modified by neloho at 1:22 AM 9-5-2003_


_Modified by neloho at 1:22 AM 9-5-2003_


----------



## GreatWideOpen (Jul 2, 2003)

Amazing car. In sport mode with the suspension set to sport the car handles like my sister's 325xi. With a meaty V8 to boot.
Problem #1. Stopped for gas. Bought a soda. Got back in CD in the internal slot that was playing perfectly. As soon as I turned the car back on... The right front (passenger footwell) speakers started buzzing insanely. Whether or not any audio source was playing.
Going to the dealer tomorrow to get this sorted out.
I will tell you how it goes.


----------



## VWINDIAN (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg (lazzerj)*

Maybe you should have waited for 2 years until all the bugs were worked out


----------



## TouaregV8owner (Aug 7, 2003)

maybe you should have bought a Japanese product: they get it perfect from car 1.


----------



## jeremyschneir (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: (TouaregV8owner)*

My rear passanger side air vent (right behind my ear) whistles badly when the air is on certain fan settings, anyone have this problem or a solution?
Also, it's been cold the last few mornings and my tire pressure thing goes off. Pretty soon it's going to start snowing, then what happens.
Anyway, they had it set up for 34 lbs in front and 37 rear, reading from the door it should be 38 & 42, so I changed the pressure, but can't seem to store the setting? 
Help!
Is there a post for the tire pressure system?


----------



## brucemcg (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (jeremyschneir)*

I have the same problem with a high-pitched hissing noise from the vents. However, I have not been able to track down exactly where it comes from. Also, it only happens at medium fan speed. If I open either the front or rear doors, it does away. Its kind of driving me crazy.








However, I can drown it out by opening the moonroof and cranking some zeppelin! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anybody else have the experience? Anybody find the source? A fix?
I am going to my VW dealer with the problem soon, it would help to have some more ammunition!


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: (rensho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rensho* »_On the wavy glass issue.
Yesterday I was sitting at an intersection looking across/down at a ~2000 civic coupe, the windshield had the same wavy glass issue as I had noticed sitting in the Touareg. Doesn't make it ok, but at least I can't chalk it up to a Treg only issue, and VW is ignoring.

We test drove a RX330, and as I was sitting in the back seat, I noticed the drivers side front window was very wavy too... just happens sometimes I guess.. My wifes current civc has a bit of it too.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg (Huge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Huge* »_
I will mention, as others have in other threads, that the condensation issue is a design flaw. Perhaps local weather will have some effect, but I'll bet that every Touareg has it if the air conditioning is running through the upper dash vents. Turning off the upper dash vents will prevent/eliminate any condensation.


I wonder.... My Audi A4 has condensation real bad unless I have the AC defogging.. probably just sealed up too tight..


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: (jeremyschneir)*

jeremy:
after setting "store" function, drive about 7-10 miles ... then turn off ignition ... next time you turn on ignition, it will be stored. you MAY not even have to "turn-off" / "turn on" ignition in some cases!
i.e. ... it takes several miles for the system to "learn/store" ... that way it will be registering "warm" pressure ... which is what you want.
regarding other member's question about "warning" showing on cold mornings: just drive long enough to "warm" the tires and warning should go away.
these things are so sensitive that VW admits that T-Reg "A" LEARNED tire pressure from T-Reg "B", whilst on the vessel carrying these (and others) from European Port to USA Port! SO, if your V8 T-Reg seems to have wrong tire pressures "learned" ... it may have got them from it's "baby brother", the V6 parked nearby on the ship / at the Port / at thedealer / etc!
Have FUN!


----------



## srohrbaugh (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (ButteBeautie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ButteBeautie* »_jeremy:
regarding other member's question about "warning" showing on cold mornings: just drive long enough to "warm" the tires and warning should go away.


On the Cold Morning issue:
The Tire Pressure Monitor stores both cold and warm pressure . . . So . . .
To solve you cold morning wake up tone. Simply "learn/store" your cold morning tire pressure . . . You could also drop some PSI, learn that and then add some back in.


----------



## spalding12 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (srohrbaugh)*

you shouldn't have to do that
taking out air
learning 
putting some back in
that's ridiculous
if they can't get it right...... then discontinue the warning system until:
1. they know how to make it work
2. it becomes the law
IMHO








greg


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spalding12)*

Actually srohrbaugh's idea of having the TPM learn your cold pressures doesn't sound bad as long as you know that the pressure in your tires is correct when you do it.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*How about this one... The turnsignals stay lit if you shut off the car bug..*

At least Thats all I can figure to call it..
Basically, if your turn signal is on when you shut off the car, the light stops flashing, but the lights front and rear stay on, and the headlight warning keeps going off. This is a really stupid bug! Fix it VW!


----------



## Torags (Aug 18, 2003)

I think that's the Euro requirement. When you street park you're supposed to leave one side of the parking lights on - on the roadside .
MBZ used to have the option on the headlight turn knob on the dash.


----------



## j2nh (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (Torags)*

turn signal is not a bug. Annoying for those of us not used to it but it was exactly the same on previous Mercedes and current Porsche. Now if they could just get the Airbag Fault light and warning to stop.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: (j2nh)*

I dunno...
I think its just that all the electrical gear came from Bosch, and they screwed up...
I'll have to ask them one of these days... I've been to europe on and off, and have NEVER seen anybodys turnsignal lights on like this....
I think its just stupid.


----------



## j2nh (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (spinnetti)*

I'll check the manual when I get a chance but this condition is for "parking" on the streets (Germany?). Turn the siganal on, shut the car down and it will stay on on that side of the car. Feature of my 95 993 and my 01 996. Agreed this is not used in US (that I am aware of) but I am sure this is not a "bug".


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spinnetti)*

spinnetti,
If you leave the signal on, close the door and lock the car, the side signals will stay on but the warning noise will stop. This feature is used when parking at night on narrow European streets. I've seen it done. Although less and less these days. This is not a bug.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*verification from a German*

guys, you're all right about the turn signal / parking light thing. Not a bug. Law in Germland.


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Once again ... spockcat is right ... those who've "done Europe" and have NOT seen the street-side "parking lights" on, have either * not * been out very late at night ... OR ... have failed to get to "old town" ... either way: next time swing through Switzerland, where they * enforce it * and you may just even get used to it! (Italy & England AIN'T Europe ... don't expect ANY respect for MV regs in those "extremities" ... might as well be in Calcutta!)


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (jeremyschneir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeremyschneir* »_My rear passanger side air vent (right behind my ear) whistles badly when the air is on certain fan settings, anyone have this problem or a solution?
Also, it's been cold the last few mornings and my tire pressure thing goes off. Pretty soon it's going to start snowing, then what happens.
Anyway, they had it set up for 34 lbs in front and 37 rear, reading from the door it should be 38 & 42, so I changed the pressure, but can't seem to store the setting? 
Help!
Is there a post for the tire pressure system?

you got the same problems with mine touareg....... but it's my driver rear vents makes whistles..... i can live with that... but the tire-pressure sensor just pissed me off...... and i don't think the dealears are able to fix the problems.... they already replace 2 units and still doing to same.....


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: (team3d)*

You have to drive between 6 and 10 miles for the "new" tire pressures to be "stored" (depending on ambient temperature). This is so you will be storing WARM (not Cold) tire pressures. Otherwise, the "stored" vs "actual" would be off by 3-4 lbs.


----------



## stephenkyu (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: (TouaregV8owner)*

No, the Japanese make mistakes too... look at the Lexus GX470; owners have had to deal with the "vibration issue." In addition, the GVWR was reduced to 6000 which meant that it no longer qualified for the tax benefit.
The bright side is that Lexus offered a buy back for the GVWR issue. They haven't gotten the hardware down to a science, but their customer service still ranks supreme. (Hint to VW: do as Lexus does with customer service; copy, copy, copy! Don't reinvent, just copy what Lexus has done and your customer service complaints will vanish)
As for wavy glass on the RX330, that probably was a early production model from Canada. The Canadians might still want to work on that


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: (stephenkyu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stephenkyu* »_
(Hint to VW: do as Lexus does with customer service; copy, copy, copy! Don't reinvent, just copy what Lexus has done and your customer service complaints will vanish)

Given the relentless refusal of VW & VWOA ever to comprehend or respond to anything on this forum, that is very unlikely. If you look at the description of the moderator of the forum, [email protected], he describes his occupation as: Occupation: Babysitting 50,000 people...
With such a foolish, not to say stupid attitude, this forum, is only operating about 15% of its potential. VW & VWOA unfortunately view this forum as a playpen for enthusiasts. The idea that it could serve as an effective tool for customer service never occurred to them.
VW & VWOA are still in dfective econobox provision mode: just push out nice old fashioned defective vehicles and if anyone complains, deny that it is a problem. After all, "Ziss has never happened in any of our tests in Charmany. Zee forum has no information zat zis is a problem!"
The conception of the Touareg is superb. The execution (including customer service) has been (using British understatement) has been lacking. One only has to look at some of the polls and customer reports. In its design, it is a supern vehicle; in its execution, almost 20% of the owners say that they are not satisfied, very unsatisfied or are miserable. VW & VWOA will confess to being startled (STARTLED, REALLY!) that the JD Power and Cunsumers Union results show VW to be (STILL!) near the bottom of the pack in terms of reliability.
The possibility that VW will emulate Lexus is remote: "Vee in Charmany know how to build und service zee cars zee right way! Vee haf nuzzing to learn vrum zee Chapanese!" Probably by 2007, when sales have tanked again (yawn) VW may learn that just delivering attractive iron is only part of the game. You have to provide a reliable ride, too.


----------



## kcibm00 (Dec 25, 2003)

How do you set the voice type on the NAV unit? Is there a menu setting somwhere? Thanks.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (kcibm00)*

Yes, there is a setting for it in a setup menu. I don't recall all the steps but it isn't hard to find.


----------



## winicigo (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Complaints, bugs on the T-reg (aaeaulpa)*

aaeaulpa,
which dealer do you use?
thanks.


----------



## jim.bresee (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (trexer001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trexer001* »_
Given the relentless refusal of VW & VWOA ever to comprehend or respond to anything on this forum, that is very unlikely. If you look at the description of the moderator of the forum, [email protected], he describes his occupation as: Occupation: Babysitting 50,000 people...
With such a foolish, not to say stupid attitude, this forum, is only operating about 15% of its potential. VW & VWOA unfortunately view this forum as a playpen for enthusiasts. The idea that it could serve as an effective tool for customer service never occurred to them.



Um... Our Friends in Germany read this web site. So do their suppliers. They do not post, but they read. I think I can state this pretty confidently as fact.
I do wish they would interact, but I am very comforted to know that they are reading every post.

Jim


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

About the only major issue I have is the ridiculous lack of accessories for the factory rack, with the exception of box carriers. Although I admire the ingenious members here who've modified various pieces to make accessories work, you simply shouldn't have to resort to that. Especially considering the factory rack is made by Thule!


----------

